# XM Radio Car/Home/Tuner Kits for cheap from BB! Plus free month/activation!!



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Got this deal from dvdtalk forums...

SkyFi Radio
$129 - 
$50 coupon 
$60 rebate

Net: $19

SkyFi Car or Home Kit
$69 - the same $50 coupon 
(note that you'll have to go in twice to do this probably... but the coupon clearly states that it is valid on the kit.)
Net: $19

So you get the whole shebang for $38ish.

A older copy of the coupon for BB is here: http://www.mysteryinkonline.com/XMRadioCoupon.htm
It has the SkyFi adapter codes on it. The current coupon at BB has it removed. http://www.xmradio.com/images/ecoupon/eCoupon.gif

The rebate is available here:http://www.rebateshq.com/weblogic/r...s?prID=31686&bundleId=248075&promoCd=02-47475

The dvdtalk thread is:http://www.dvdtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=257578&perpage=25&pagenumber=1

Offer ends 12/31. It's a great deal. I bought a SkyFi Rcvr, 2 car adapters and one home adapter for about $80!

PS: This offer is good for Pioneer and Sony also. But of course the prices will be different, but you can still save $110.

PSS: To get free activation and free month call 1-800-852-9696. Activation code is: XFF004XM1.

You can also sign up for free on-line, but I don't think you get a month free.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

hmm when does this end, i think i might go and take advantage of this.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

is this at all best buys?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow! Thanks for the tip. I will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok I got all my stuff. I'm getting it tommorrow, this is better than the other deal I saw for the radio and home or car kit for 100 bucks. Thanks so much for this info.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

i'm having a hard time gettign the 50$ coupon for the home and car kit to print, its coming out retarded. can sum1 help


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just saved the coupon as a gif and reopened it up in Irfanview and shrank the size down, I'm going to try to use it on a car kit tomorrow. :righton:

Wow....what a price David, great way to pick up an XM radio.

Thanks for sharing the info with us.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

john, 
can you share the gif and save us the time?



john


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

I saved the gif to a file, then inserted into a word doc. Worked fine. Make sure u print out one for each item you want, then you will have to make several trips through the check outs to get each item since it is supposed to be one coupon per customer.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

ok i got it, do you think i can have them ring each thing up seperatly?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I think it's worth a try for those of us that bought the SKYFi under friends and family, to try to get the rebate as well.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Do I have to fill my name in on the coupon where it has the spot for the name? Or no?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

AJ, I doubt it matters, although the store may ask you to.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

I used two coupons per store, bought one item, took it to my car, came back in and bought the other at a different register. The only "problem" I had was three out of the four clerks didn't know how to ring up the coupon, so it took a little while for them to figure it out.

Don't worry about putting your name on the coupon.


----------



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

Got the second car kit using the $50 off coupon. It took a few minutes for them to figure out how to ring it up. Now I can switch the unit between the car and RV, and because of you great folks it cost me about the same as the retail price of the radio alone. Saved at least $140.00!!!!! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR:righton:

Chris Cooke


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I also used the coupon. However I had to modify the coupon with the info from the other coupon so that it had the right Part numbers on it.
they also did not know how to ring it up but in the end I got a Home kit for 21 dollars!
Now, if only my Skifi would show up! It was finally shipped 7 days after I ordered it but it is going to take another 7 days after that to arrive! Supposed to show up on monday even though it has been in Newark (35 miles away) since tuesday night!!! still is sitting there now....
so much for 3 day select shipping! I wonder if the SELECT means they choose which three days of the year it will move from place to place and they don't need to chose consecutive days! 

John


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like you might get it today or tomorrow then, it's close. 
Make sure after playing with it , let us know what you think.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

That's a guarantee  !

John


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I just went to Circuit City, since I haven't gotten a chance to install the Delphi unit in my car, (I was after the home kit) but they had the boombox on sale for $89.99 and it is AWESOME! It looks just as neat as the picture and sounds pretty good...I am waiting for my activation signal so all I get now is the preview channel. Like all the other reports, the volume control is stiff but I am sure it will loosen up. The antenna holder on the back, the handle, battery compartment...everything about it is designed so cool! If you have a Delphi unit you should really consider picking one up! BTW, Circuit City has both the car kit and home kit in stock also, on sale for $62.99. But for $89.99 you get the whole boombox...a no brainer!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I really like my boombox, it allows you to take XM just about anyplace. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a signal where I work. It works well where my wife works and I use at my computer desk at home.


----------



## joker454 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm a noob here, but have been eyeing XM for a while. The only thing stopping us is the $10/unit fee. In our case, we'd like one at home, one at my work and my Wife's work, and one in each of our cars. This setup currently would mean $50/month for radio! Has this changed at all? Is there any way to just pay per household?


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joker454 _
> *Is there any way to just pay per household? *


The wise-guy answer is....if you have 5 radios, it is $50 per household per month.

Seriously...as the owner of four units, I wish they would offer some sort of multi-radio discount...especially when all the units are activated on the same credit card.

Someone supposed that they (XM) wanted to avoid the cheaters, but it seems that cheaters will cheat no matter what.

Couldn't someone activate two DISH Network boxes (second, third, fourth units cost less, don't they?) and give one to a friend?

I recall that it was the cheaters who might have destroyed the good-old distant networks for those of us who might have actually quailfied way back before the days of locals.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

There is a rumor going around that there's going to be a discount for multiple tuners coming in the next couple of months.

That being said, you might want to investigate a portable unit like the Sony or Delphi SkyFi to use in your home/car/office. You pay the monthly fee for one tuner, but can buy several cradles. (SkyFi cradles are about $70 retail, nore htan twice that for the SOny evidently)

Eventually, our house will have two tuners and three cradles - two mobile and one in the house - since we'll never need to be in three places at once.


----------

